# please close



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

please close


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

What do you want to grow?

What's your budget?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

The watts per gallon is only applicable to older lights. Not the new t5 or t8 bulbs or led. People use par as an indicator of light now. If you want a neat planted shrimp tank. Then the choice of substrate is crucial where some substrates help to maintain a specific ph. Fluval makes a line of subtrates called the fluval stratum for shrimps. It also depends on what type of shrimp you will be getting as crystal shrimps requires a higher ph. Moss balls and a good specific foods for shrimps are also good for them.
Our sponsors here carry an array selection of high quality shrimp food and cuisine. Be sure to go to the sponsors section in the forum and check out their websites. Ebiken studios and canadianaquatics are just some examples.
A hightech planted shrimp (a nice carpet).tank will require carbon dioxide. but i believe most people dont do it to maintain the higher quality of their shrimps. I could always be wrong though. 
Get a good led or fluorescent lighting for the plants. 
Hiding places for your shrimps.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

i wanted to have ether cristal red or cristal black shrimp right now the tank has livebearers in it with coral gravle leftover from my dads salt tank and 3 peaces of coral rock so the ph is about 7.6 i could get new gravle i dont want to spent verry much the less the better i wanted to grow just some regular plants none of the high light stuff just stuff to keep the nitrates down and make the shrimp feel safe so probobley the meadum light stuff. right know the l.e.d lights can just keep java moss alive but i dont want to get a new hood so i have a limited space for lights


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> crystal shrimps requires a higher ph.


 i thought that they liked soft ph around 7


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

i have a limited amount of space so i was hopeing someone new a knew a light that would work


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

theres about 10 inches length and 4 inches wide for the light on the lid .open to any light sugestions please if any one knows of a plant growing light that would work please post


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

How about some ideas from here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/tubular-cfl-led-lighting-31018/

Try craigslist if you can find a similar hood. Afterwards, getting CFLs for a planted tank is cheap and easy.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Found this on craigslist. I've got the exact same hood on by 10gal where I run CFLs and LED bulbs.
20x12 Inch Incandescent Economy Full Hood

I would try to talk him down a bit though. That's pricy for hood alone.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

ok thanks please close


----------

